# Roamio wont conntect to other tivos in network



## tough joe (Sep 16, 2006)

Here is my set up.

I have 2 XL4's, one Tivo HD, and 1 Roamio Pro. They all connect to each other, to the network and handle room to room transfers well.

I just bought a new Roamio from TiVo.com It was delivered on Tuesday. I installed it on Tuesday, activated my new unit on TiVo.com, and paired the cable card on Tuesday. Waiting 24 hours, Wednesday night, I forced a connection on all my units and afterwards I restarted all units. I then went on TiVo.com and used the season pass manager to transfer passes to the new Roamio. (it worked great).

1 XL4 wired connection (signal strength 100%)
1 XL4 connected wirelessly (signal strength 82%)
1 Roamio connected wirelessly (signal strength 77%)
New Roamio connected wirelessly (signal strength 24%)

The new Roamio can "see" the other TiVo's in the network under "My Shows", but they are "orange exclamation point" "!"... and gives me a "cant connect c423 error". I called TiVo and they forced a connection to all my units on their end, and said to call back in 30 minutes. I went to sleep.

10 hours later - still the same problem. Before I call tech support, does anyone have a suggestion on how to resolve this?

I just checked my wireless signal on the Roamio settings - it is at 24 % (marginal). even though its 3 feet from the router ?? Would that be the cause of the issue?

Thanks
Anthony


----------



## StevesWeb (Dec 26, 2008)

tough joe said:


> I just checked my wireless signal on the Roamio settings - it is at 24 % (marginal). even though its 3 feet from the router ?? Would that be the cause of the issue?


If your router is 3 feet from your Roamio it seems it would be feasible to connect it via Ethernet cable. If you do that your problems will quite likely be gone.


----------



## tough joe (Sep 16, 2006)

yea - its a port issue - or lack of available ports...

but yes, once i used the ethernet cable, she works like a charm...

now how to add extra ports to my all in one att uverse cable modem/ router?



StevesWeb said:


> If your router is 3 feet from your Roamio it seems it would be feasible to connect it via Ethernet cable. If you do that your problems will quite likely be gone.


----------



## Goober96 (Jun 28, 2005)

tough joe said:


> yea - its a port issue - or lack of available ports...
> 
> but yes, once i used the ethernet cable, she works like a charm...
> 
> now how to add extra ports to my all in one att uverse cable modem/ router?


Get a switch.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

tough joe said:


> yea - its a port issue - or lack of available ports...
> 
> but yes, once i used the ethernet cable, she works like a charm...
> 
> now how to add extra ports to my all in one att uverse cable modem/ router?


Buy a switch, connect a port on the ethernet switch to your existing router, connect other devices to the switch.


----------



## Devx (Jun 1, 2006)

Be careful and make sure it isn't a "green" switch. If it has 'green' in the product name or on the packaging or has any type of 'eco' wording, earth icon, or green leaf symbol you might want to pick a different model to avoid any potential issues.


----------



## PHeadland (Mar 29, 2005)

Devx said:


> Be careful and make sure it isn't a "green" switch./QUOTE]
> 
> Devx is referring to the problems a number of us have experienced using newer switches with "green" (energy-saving) features with our Roamios.
> 
> I don't think you can buy a new non-green gigabit switch anymore. If you read the small print, it seems like every switch out there is now claiming some kind of energy-saving features.


----------



## temitch (Mar 7, 2010)

Instead of buying switches for your XL4 units you could enable moca and connect with your existing coax connection.


----------



## mdscott (Jun 26, 2002)

tough joe said:


> now how to add extra ports to my all in one att uverse cable modem/ router?


I am interested in how you manage to connect and utilize the Roamio Pro on an ATT U-verse system. TiVo's FAQ for the Roamio indicate that there is "no product compatibility"

michael


----------



## ShayL (Jul 18, 2007)

mdscott said:


> I am interested in how you manage to connect and utilize the Roamio Pro on an ATT U-verse system. TiVo's FAQ for the Roamio indicate that there is "no product compatibility"
> 
> michael


The poster might be utilizing uverse for internet access instead of both internet / TV.


----------

